

Ask HN: Recommendation for Portable Stand-up height desk? - agentgt

Recommendation for Portable Stand-up height desk?<p>I enjoy working while standing up but I can't find a portable stand up desk. I want one I could fold up quickly and put in my car and is height adjustable.<p>The reason is there are not many places that have stand up desks and I change offices/working places frequently.
======
peacewise
[http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dolla...](http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dollars.html)

~~~
agentgt
Useful link. I didn't see any that folded up. I guess its rather difficult to
make something that will fold up and not tip over. The goal would be to keep
it in my car (think fold-up chair).

~~~
peacewise
I see. You are right. It doesn't fold. But probably it wouldn't take too long
to disassemble an IKEA furniture. :)

~~~
agentgt
Oh man I have had many horrible experience with missing IKEA parts bags (you
know the plastic bag with the bolts). Make sure the bag is always taped on
before leaving the store :)

